#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Shantideva. Bodhisattvacharya-avatara: a guide to Bodhisattva's way of live

## Светлана

Пожалуйста, если у кого-нибудь есть доступ к вышеобозначенному тексту (на английском), то очень вас прошу процитировать здесь шлоку номер 155 из восьмой главы, а то что-то никак не могу найти в интернете нужный перевод.

----------


## До

Есть целый сайт Шантидева-онлайн, какое-то подозрительное Shantideva Society, раздают даже бесплатные emailы под странные terms of use. Там с _каждой_ страницы есть ссылки на Бодхичарьяаватару.




> 155. O mind, countless eons have passed as you have yearned to accomplish your own self-interest, but with such great toil you have gained only suffering.





> 155. В течение неисчислимых кальп 
> Ты, мой ум, помышлял лишь о собственном благополучии. 
> Но за немыслимые усилия 
> Ты получал лишь страдание.


На санскрите: 


> aprameyā gatāḥ kalpāḥ svārthaṃ jijсāsatastava |
> śrameṇa mahatānena duḥkhameva tvayārjitam || 155

----------


## Aleksey L.

(155) O mind, countless eons have passed
In your obsessive quest for your own self-aims;
Yet, with such enormous exhaustion as that,
All you've procured is just suffering
___________________________________
google.com > поиск по слову Bodhisattvacharya 
www.berzinarchives.com/bca.pdf , поиск "155" по .pdf > находим стр.85

----------


## Светлана

всем спасибо, но это не те переводы. В том мварианте, который я искала, что-то типа:
155
Mind, you have been selfish  
For countless kalpas 
Such great [weariness] 
Has only accomplished   suffering 

слово в квадратных скобках - то, в котором я не уверена (что оно значит и как пишется). Поэтому ищу. Может быть, кто-нибудь знает, чей это перевод?

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://lingvo.yandex.ru/

[weariness] - утомительность, истощение
А. Берзин использовал [enormous exhaustion] - громадная растрата

----------


## До

Вот есть ещё перевод с тибетского by Stephen Batchelor (1979):



> 155
> Because of desiring to benefit yourself, O mind,
> All the weariness you have gone through
> Over countless past aeons
> Has only succeeded in achieving misery.

----------


## Светлана

спасибо!
странно, что я сразу на лингво не заметила...
До1, у меня тоже есть этот перевод, но там почему-то отсутствуют шлоки с 96 по 186. Не подскажете, где можно взять полную версию?

----------


## До

Можно в гугле поиск фразы и потом на Cached. Правда там сайт - кошмар.

На сайте Batchelorа этого перевода почему-то нет, есть только упоминание.

----------

